# Can hedgies eat slugs?



## Freyaxo (May 21, 2014)

My mum wants to know if hedgehogs can eat slugs? I didn't think they could because they're full of germs ect, and I know dogs can get lungworm, but she wanted me to check :roll:
thanks guys x


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You wouldn't want to feed wild-caught ones - they could potentially have parasites or other issues (be carrying pesticides or other toxins, etc.). However, slugs are a part of their natural diet, so if you can find ones that are bred as feeders or something, that would be safe. I know there's a company (Fluker's, I think?) that sells shell-less snails in a can.


----------

